# run sgs 3 rom in emulator



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

yes i google searched the fuC5 out of it and still cant figure it out... i have downloaded ADT bundle-x64 (android sdk) and also d2vzw_JellyBeans_B5.zip which is typically the rom i run on my phone.. BUt i want to install it and run it in an emulator on my computer. i figured id ned the sdk by reading old threads and having to use avd for the emulation.. problem is no one give a EXACT CLICK by CLICK detailed instructions for a retard like me and they all talk about using .img , i.e. system.img.. well the rom is in a .zip and already unpacked so i have no idea how i would get them into the image formats. i vaugley remember that maybe it can be done using nandroid but i want to be able to do this without touching a phone at all. can someone please help me to get this this shit work

thanks


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

not one reply? awesome


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

I have no idea what you're trying to do but does this help?

http://developer.android.com/tools/devices/emulator.html


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

ddarvish said:


> yes i google searched the fuC5 out of it and still cant figure it out... i have downloaded ADT bundle-x64 (android sdk) and also d2vzw_JellyBeans_B5.zip which is typically the rom i run on my phone.. BUt i want to install it and run it in an emulator on my computer. i figured id ned the sdk by reading old threads and having to use avd for the emulation.. problem is no one give a EXACT CLICK by CLICK detailed instructions for a retard like me and they all talk about using .img , i.e. system.img.. well the rom is in a .zip and already unpacked so i have no idea how i would get them into the image formats. i vaugley remember that maybe it can be done using nandroid but i want to be able to do this without touching a phone at all. can someone please help me to get this this shit work
> 
> thanks


Simple answer: Not really

Why? this would be like porting touchwiz to another device altogether. Is it possible? Sure. is it practical? No. Are any developers likely to spend any time on it? Most likely no.

It would take a tremendous amount of time and effort to do this, and in the end you have a hacked up rom running on a crappy emulator on your pc, for what? To run touchwiz?

Save yourself a bunch of time and headaches and just nandroid on your phone and flash the rom.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ddarvish said:


> not one reply? awesome


Thinking you're entitled to an answer on a volunteer forum is also awesome.

Reason no one replied was as already mentioned the infeasibility + lack of usefulness of the idea.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

if you dont know what the terms mean, google them too lol. fyi, no one is going to hold your hand, click by click, to do this. it takes some learning, and there is a curve. id just stick to running it on your phone judging by the attitude you have shown. thats just my humble opinion though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I've seen stuff in the past at least about trying to set up Sense in an emulator when googling around and could probably be applied elsewhere. Takes a while to dig up, but if one really cares, there's a little bit of stuff to go on.


----------

